# What's the status on Frisco Pier?



## dunedevil (Jul 30, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything in regards to Frisco pier? Is it ever going to re-open? I sure hope so, I miss the place!!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

At this point I would not expect it to reopen unless someone else takes over. I look for it to just be consumed by the sea and the property sold.


----------



## EABiker (Aug 16, 2010)

Hmmmm.... with the impending new ORV restrictions, one would think owning a fishing pier would become a lucrative business investment............. :fishing:


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Here is its status as of this morning*

Prop can't be sold as it is owned by the NPS.... Don't look for it to be open ever again....Would cost over 500,000 to rebuild... Bout to fall in Ocean..Won't last the winter...JAM


http://fishmilitia.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1677


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

JAM said:


> Prop can't be sold as it is owned by the NPS.... Don't look for it to be open ever again....Would cost over 500,000 to rebuild... Bout to fall in Ocean..Won't last the winter...JAM
> 
> 
> http://fishmilitia.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1677


yep, this is correct.


----------



## pumpkinboy (Jul 18, 2005)

just another bit of the NPS killing the island off


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

JAM said:


> Prop can't be sold as it is owned by the NPS.... Don't look for it to be open ever again....Would cost over 500,000 to rebuild... Bout to fall in Ocean..Won't last the winter...JAM
> 
> 
> http://fishmilitia.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1677


 Actually the wood itself belongs to Todd (pierhouse and the beginning of the pier are still in tact,not much I know,but something to get a start on rebuilding with),the consession and land belongs to NPS... I am hearing rumblings about it being rebuilt.. BUT,will believe it when I see it...


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

i know this is off the subject, but has anyone heard that the aquarium pier for carolina beach got put on the back burner due to funds not there or something? There is rumbling down here about it and seeing this post made me think bout it


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

I saw that post about the aquarium pier on a piers facebook page but I dont remember which right now. If I remember right, it had something to do with the cost of the new Jenettes Pier that was built.


----------



## Bull Durham (Aug 14, 2006)

actually it got taken off the burner about 3 days after Mrs Purdue was elected. She fired the then Secretay of the Environment and Natural Resources, and put the Emerald Isle and Carolina Beach Piers to the side. It appears now they both are now back on the burner. The new Jennets Pier which is one the three Aquarium run piers should be finished and open in May next year.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

one of us should buy it up! we cant let another pier die(we already have lost a bunch)


----------



## 0ne2fish (Dec 16, 2009)

Jennettes Pier pictures. Nice!


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

My neighbor in Buxton did all the framing on the pier and surrounding buildings. That is one nice pier man!! Nice pictures,bet some kings get caught off that pier!


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

smacks fanatic said:


> one of us should buy it up! we cant let another pier die(we already have lost a bunch)


If you had any idea what was going up there and around that pier you would'nt touch it with someone else's money! Shortly won't be nothing but birds and park rangers!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

SNDFLEE said:


> If you had any idea what was going up there and around that pier you would'nt touch it with someone else's money! Shortly won't be nothing but birds and park rangers!


 No doubt it will be a "bird island" with minimal fishing allowed on the beaches.. This alone tells you that piers are going to be the only GOOD means of access to fish ocean from land... 

I'm being optomistic,but imo it will go up someway,sometime in the future,I hope...


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

0ne2fish said:


> Jennettes Pier pictures. Nice!


great pics,nice pier !!! how long is the pier now ?


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

dead


----------

